# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  работа в Индии..

## Тик Так

Всем привет!! 
Тут поступило предложение,поработать в Индии..не знаю насколько это можно расценивать как заработок, но потусить в Индии в хороших условиях - реально...:)нужны артисты разных жанров - и певцы и музыкальные группы эстрадного характера,и танцоры и фольклорные коллективы..
Они предлагают :авиабилет,виза,проживание и питание - за их счет,полное обеспечение работой..возможно это и работа в отелях и на площадках..точно не знаю..сколько будут платить тоже не знаю..работа контрактная - 3 месяца..
Кого заинтересовало предложение,готовьте свои демки..и пишите в личку..На днях ожидаю точные контакты - как с ними связаться, и тогда 
их могу выслать в личку тем, кого это предложение заинтересовало..
 все свои вопросы зададите напрямую..

----------


## Тик Так

Контакты сегодня прислали..Всем заинтересовавшимся,могу выслать в личку...

----------


## Тик Так

Никто не хочет в Индию..зря..:)сегодня я списывалась с менеджером,и мне сказали что вроде и платят не плохо..типа все зависит от программы артиста и на какой концертной площадке он будет работать..

----------


## oleg99

> не знаю насколько это можно расценивать как заработок, но потусить в Индии в хороших условиях - реально...:)





> Никто не хочет в Индию..зря..:)


 :flower: *Тик Так*,
 -да мы уж как-нибудь..да мы уж где-нибудь здесь..
-хотя,за всех-не говорю..мож. и будут желающие..;))
---------------------------------------
худо-бедно,а темку поднял!:biggrin:

----------


## Тик Так

> *Тик Так*,
>  -да мы уж как-нибудь..да мы уж где-нибудь здесь..
> -хотя,за всех-не говорю..мож. и будут желающие..;))
> ---------------------------------------
> худо-бедно,а темку поднял!:biggrin:


:biggrin:
Конечно,не каждый может сорваться из дома на три месяца...я вот в частности пока не могу,а вообще там прикольно..я дважды была в Индии - мне очень понравилось.:rolleyes:

----------


## мусяня

*Тик Так*,
не в том разделе тема.

----------


## Тик Так

> *Тик Так*,
> не в том разделе тема.


а в каком надо? :)

----------


## мусяня

> а в каком надо? :)


Уже перенесли :Aga:

----------


## Soundbreeze

> Никто не хочет в Индию..зря..:)сегодня я списывалась с менеджером,и мне сказали что вроде и платят не плохо..типа все зависит от программы артиста и на какой концертной площадке он будет работать..


Спасибо дорогая Тик Так!! Надеюсь все получится!!! Слава.:cool:

----------


## dimych

*Тик Так*,
 звукари нужны?

----------


## Тик Так

> *Тик Так*,
>  звукари нужны?


Узнаю на днях и результат скину вам в личку..

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

_Я бы бросил всё! ...И на три месяца ганджюбаситься поехал - ба! Но!- Не сделал загранпаспорт!..._:rolleyes:

----------


## Тик Так

Звукари к сожалению не нужны!
Для всех желающих музыкантов,певцов и артистов координаты:
Девушку зовут Даша..она сейчас находится в Дели..
её скайп:
skype - dariyanaa
Это её мыло - dariyanaa@gmail.com
номер тел в Дели +919560258440
Всем удачи!!Если у кого то что получится,большая просьба - отпишитесь пожалуйста с отзывами в этом топе!! :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Тик Так

> _Я бы бросил всё! ...И на три месяца ганджюбаситься поехал - ба! Но!- Не сделал загранпаспорт!..._:rolleyes:


Хорошенькое дельце!!Но ганджюбаситься лучше всё таки ехать либо(сезон с ноября по март)на Гоа,либо в Кашмир в апреле.. :Aga: :rolleyes:

----------


## Тик Так

Вот ещё нашла объявление:
Требуются танцовщицы, шоу-балеты и артистки оригинального жанра, проживающие в Индии, для работы на Гоа, Мумбай и т.д. в качестве фрилансеров, оплата 70-90 долларов за выступление. Подробности tallon@list.ru

----------


## Татьяна Ну

Прикольно!
Завидую тем кто поедет. Я к сожалению ну ни как.
Дерзайте. Было бы интересно узнать как съездиете.

----------


## Вячеслав65

Вот это тема!)) Гоа? ))

----------


## goldenspace

здравствуйте, несколько запоздало, но ищем муз. работу в индии :) music.goldenspace@yahoo.com

----------

